# David Saxby's reef tank



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This is a breath-taking reef tank at the home of David Saxby in London England, enjoy 
David Saxby's Reef Aquarium, May 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank, thanks for sharing Laurie!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow!!! that is awesome!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

David Saxby is in the coral and aquarium design business and his company is called Aquarium Solutions.
If you Google the name you can see what he has , it's amazing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Guy:bigsmile:


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is an amazing tank. My dream is a big L-shaped tank. One day maybe.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

cute little setup........


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

It was on HGTV last week. His whole apartment is pretty amazing.


----------

